# IRA contribution in US when partially worked in US/Canada



## akka (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All

May be US forums are more sutable place, but I always find good help here,so thought of checking here 
I worked in Canada till Aug Mid(from Jan 2012) and then worked remotely for US employer(paid in US account) till Oct end and moved to US in Nov for good.
I did not or don't want to contribute in RRSP as I don't have plans to come back soon. Same for my wife (Who worked till Nov in Canada) & now not working anywhere for now(if she does it will be in US

Will anybody know how much I can contribute to IRA and how much my wife can for this year in USA. No 401k from employer.Appreciate your help!!
Thanks
Akhil


----------

